# How do you get your bow without getting busted?



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

I went out yesterday morning and evening. In the morning I saw a doe but didn't have a good shot at her, then in the evening a doe and her yearling walked right under my stand. The yearling hung back and was just on my right, and the doe went right out front and started eating but was directly facing me. I was losing light fast and I was thinking there is no way I am going to reach my bow & then draw it back without getting busted! I waited til they were both eating and started to reach for my bow very slowly. The light was almost gone, but I figured I would try to get my bow just to see if I could do it without getting caught, wrong! Not sure if the doe saw me or the yearling but the tails went up and they took off. I would have been more patient if the light wasn't disappearing so fast.

I was really disappointed in myself, but at least it wasn't the eight pointer I caught on my trailcam.

Now my questions are how high do you put your tree stands, and how do you get your bow and draw it back without getting busted. I am hunting out of a ladder stand that might be 15 ft high and I feel like I am just at the right height that when the deer lifts her head she is looking directly at me. Plus I don't have tons of cover. My husbands stand is 27ft up with a lot more cover and I am wondering if I had a higher stand if it would improve my chances of at least getting to draw my bow back before I get busted.

This is my first season out with my Mathews passion, before that I hunted shotgun and crossbow, but I have yet to take anything down. I guess I should just be happy I saw something.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I personally have my bow on me at all times, in my hands, ready to go. The release I use is a thumb release with a lock mechanism, so I also have that locked onto my d-loop. As soon as I spot the deer I nock up and wait. Because, like you, I wouldn't be able to move much without being detected. If my arms do start getting tired, I have a bow jax at the end of my stab, so I just rest that on the edge of the stand and put most of my bow's weight on that, but with the bow still in my hands.

Definitely be happy that you saw something! Means that the deer are still around!


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Put your stand higher in the tree.


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Cheerioette! We were in our stands from 3:00pm til 7:30 and I can't imagine holding my bow for the entire time, but I will try next time for sure. I have my arrow nocked and my release ready to go, but it is a wrist release. 

737flyer, I agree with you about putting my stand higher. I think I will invest in a climber or a hang-on stand so that I can get up higher.

Thanks


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope that helps! My arms are a little sore from the past two days, but a good kind of sore.  Plan on going out for this evening, so it's not too bad! Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I lay my bow across my legs, well rather my stand. I hunt out of a climber and I always have my bow at the ready. When I see a deer I go ahead and stand up slowly, no matter where they are just in case something comes into shooting range. I keep an arrow nocked at all times and as I am standing I get my release hooked up, I shoot a wrist release for hunting. I always try to draw as a deer goes behind a tree or bush, or you can draw when they are eating...you just have to be careful. If you can't draw your bow straight back then you are drawing too many pounds! It does take a lot of trial and error to learn bowhunting! Be patient and it will happen for you! One thing I can tell ya, if you can harvest a turkey during your bow season it is even tougher to draw on a turkey than a deer!! Best time to draw on a turkey is when they have their head down eating, they are looking at what they are pecking at. 

Last year I drew on my ten pointer when he was broadside at about 30 yards, then he turned and came straight towards me!! It seemed like I had to hold my bow forever!! He finally got about 20 yards and turned broadside and offered me a perfect shot!! It is a wonderful feeling to make a great shot and hear that deer crash!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

That's great that you got to see a deer and experience something new. I hunt from ladder stands and climbers as well and I usually am 15-20 ft up. I have had soe trouble getting busted as well, but I try to learn from every experience. It really depends on the deer and the situation. As Absolutecool said, when you think you hear a deer or see one far off, go ahead and stand up and get into position. If the deer is going to come in range, when it gets somewhat close, you need to find a moment to draw - maybe when their head is behind a tree or bush or they are looking away. Sometimes they come in so fast, that I don't have the time like I want. I still just wait for moments that they are not looking to make slow movemements. I usually hold my bow as well, but usually I lay across my stand with arrow nocked. 

Another thing that I have noticed is that sometimes, depending on cover and the deer, you can move really slow and the deer can't quite figure you out and won't leave. I did this one time because I kept getting busted. These does came running in and I didn't have time to sand up, but I already had my bow in hand. I stood up really slow, drew the bow and shot at her. Unfortunately, I missed because I thought that she was farther than she actually was, but she just kept starring at me during the whole thing.

When I say I "hold" my bow, I mean that I have my hanad through the sling and on the grip, arrow knocked, but I rest the cam on the stand or my leg for a little while. I hunt long hours like you as well and sometimes I get tired, but it's worth it to me to be as ready as possible if I get a chance at an animal.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

When I say holding my bow in the stand I mean I keep it lying across the bar that is in front of me. You can stand and draw at the same time too. When I see the deer coming in and I get stood up I have my release hooked up and I put the bottom cam on the bar and keep the bow in front of my face for cover...I don't like wearing a head net or whatever because it messes with me... Lots of times a deer will be curious as to what exactly that is up in that tree and just watch you move and stuff, I have had does watch me like that, it is cool!!


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Jamers... I had an experience similar to yours... I think a bit of luck is involved as well, or these deer around my area are too smart for their own good!

Two doe come out, I stand up and line up my feet appropriately. In comes a buck. He hangs back for a while, then comes in from behind my stand (so my back is facing him, and am unable to see what he's doing besides trying to use his shadow that the sun was casting)! The does are moving in a different direction now than what I was previously lined up for as three more does show up... So to make this long story (for me) short, I was stuck waiting for 45-minutes while the deers fed themselves. Once the does left I tried to turn slowly, which didn't work... then in the end I had a deer wheezing and stomping it's hoof at me! :lol: I think they were mocking me tonight... :aww:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

sometimes I have my bow across bars. sometimes its hanging... I've noticed the move to lift the bow from bars is attention getting so this year I let it hang more on a long bow hanger.... I usually do all my movements when they are looking away or behind something... sometimes I will let them pass me before moving .... I also get really high in tree 20+ feet... when they get within 20 yards they generally don't see you moving when your that high....but they will hear you moving! try to keep you arms from rubbing anything.... thats prolly what spooked them... or they heard your feet shift...


----------



## Jamers (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. When I went out last night I kept my bow laid across my legs, with the arrow nocked and my release clamped on to my d loop. It really wasn't that bad and I felt a lot better knowing that I was more prepared if a deer did come out this time. Sadly all I saw this time was squirrels. I think things might have gone better for me the other night if the light wasn't so low, then I wouldn't have felt rushed to make a move. Oh well it was still awesome to have them come in so close, and at least I know my scent program works for me. 

I still think I will save up and invest in getting a hang-on tree stand that I can put up higher in the tree.


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

Keep your bow on your lap and move slowly. Nothing is for sure! Lol


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a bow belt that holds my bottom cam down between my legs. I keep the bow upright in my hand between my legs. All I have to do is stand up cause my stand walls are high. Yes very very slow movements. Harder to do when muliple deer. Got to stop dead when one looks at you or you think he is going to look at you. It may even be in the middle of drawback. Keep my bow at a poundage I can do that.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/CAMO-BOW-HOLDER-...608?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ea9455bd0
Hope mods don't mind links to show you. I have bought about 50 items from this seller and even returned an item and he or she is excellent to deal with. And no I do not know them but have delt with this company for years. Deffinetly not a fly by night seller.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We always try to have cover in front of us. Usually a big branch that comes up in front of the stand. This will be in the way of some shots...but usually if you are patient the deer will move into a shooting lane at some point. Our stands are usually 25+ ft high.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

More than likely the buck just saw movement and didn't know what it was, and got spooked. I literally stood still for 45-minutes watching the does, and the shadows behind me. Once the does in front left, did I try to turn. The deer seemed to already be wary of the area, not sure if they could scent me or not, but if a buck and doe got that close to me from behind... maybe, maybe not? They were probably only 10 yards from my stand.

Yeah, my step-dad got a little carried away with sawing down trees... I told him to leave coverage, but nooooooo. lol So he ended up buying some mesh material we can wrap around the stand and tree to hopefully help mask any movement. Looking forward to going out this afternoon/evening! Hopefully better luck this time!


----------



## krniemoth (May 8, 2009)

What kind of bow do you have? I have a balcom sling on mine that just screws into the bow and it clips into a sling that goes around you so that you can rest comfortably with it. It is slung on me with an arrow nocked i just dont lock it down and i can pull it up at any time and that way my hands dont get cold from holding onto cold metal. Check it out! http://www.schafferarchery.com/bow-sling.html


----------



## Southern Fried (Oct 31, 2009)

Other thing that works is staying seated while shooting. Get a open front climber or hang on. Practice sitting in chair at home. Eliminating that standing motion will def increase your chances. You have to go thru the motions to get a hit. Getting busted is part of it. Live and learn. I know I'm learning from every hunt. Cheers.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I basically sit in my stand, bow on lap, the whole time, or when it's the last hour in the evening.

It's kind of about timing when a deer comes in. Wait until she looks away to draw or head down eating.I have to stand for some of my shots, that is a challenge in itself, esp. the one stand is only about 10 feet off the ground or so, but I've taken a deer out of it 11 of the 12 years I've been bow hunting.


----------



## vmthtr in green (Oct 18, 2003)

My climber, API Grand Slam lets me sit facing the tree or away. I sit facing and it keeps the tree between me and the deer so I can manuver a little bit.


----------



## ninje whompin (Sep 13, 2010)

when the sun starts to crest i will lay my bow across my lap... this is easier with a capture rest though


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a ladder stand, and a bow hanger with my bow on it at all times. When I stand up, my bow is ready with an arrow nocked.


----------

